# Komplettlösung im IBC-Container?



## Silberorfe (14. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
mir geistert seit einigen Tage was im Kopf herum, ich kann es aber noch nicht ganz klar sortieren.
An anderer Stelle hier im Forum hatte ich über Winterschäden berichtet und auch viele gute Tipps bekommen. Ich habe mich nun entschlossen, meinen Biotec 10.1 mal beim großen Auktionshaus anzubieten, natürlich erst, wenn ich eine andere Lösung einsatzbereit habe. So konnte ich jetzt für gaaanz kleines Geld einen sauberen IBC-Container abgreifen und habe mir den vorsorglich schon mal geholt.
Das Hauptproblem bei mir ist der Platzmangel und die Tatsache, das größere Erdarbeiten einfach nicht drin sind.
Ich habe mir einfach mal überlegt, ob es nicht möglich wäre, in den IBC die ganze Filtertechnik einzubauen, in dem z.B. ein Spaltsiebfilter obendrauf gestellt wird, der IBC noch eine Trennwand erhält............................
Zur Zeit liegt eine Aquamax 16000 im Teich, die soll raus in einen kleinen Pumpenschacht unter der hinteren Holzterrasse. Von dort eine Durchführung zu einem umgedrehten BA.
Irgendwie komme ich aber gedanklich nicht weiter, vor allem weiss ich nicht, wie ich den Filterraum bestücken soll.
Wie gesagt, bisher lief alles nur über den Biotec, mit anderen Filtermaterialen kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus.
Ach ja, mein Finanzminister hat mir obendrein auch noch einen recht engen finanziellen Rahmen gesetzt.
Hat da vielleicht jemand eine (oder gerne auch mehrere) Idee(n)?

Helmut


----------



## scholzi (14. März 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung im IBC-Container?*

 Helmut....
das könnte ne günstige Lösung für dich sein
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24567


----------



## Silberorfe (15. März 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung im IBC-Container?*

Hallo Robert, 
ich versuche mal zu begreifen:

1. durchlässiger Boden rein, grob genug für Schmutz
2. Wände aus KG-Rohren einbauen
3. in die erste Kammer mit einem DN 100 oben rein, aber innen nach unten führen
4. in die Trennwandrohre von Kammer 1 aus gesehen oben Löcher bohren/schneide
5. in die gleichen Rohre von Kammer 2 aus gesehen unten Löcher bohren/schneiden
6. die Trennwand aus KG-Rohren zwischen Kammer 2 und 3 genauso bearbeiten
7. Ablauf zum Teich in Kammer 3 oben

Habe ich das so richtig verstanden?

welche Kammern werden denn dann an den unteren Schmutzablauf angeschlossen?
Das kann doch eigentlich nur Kammer 1 sein, sonst würde der Dreck doch immer weiter transportiert.
Welche Filtermedien sollen denn dann in die Kammern  1 - 2 - 3 ?

Helmut


----------



## scholzi (15. März 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung im IBC-Container?*

 Helmut


> 1. durchlässiger Boden rein, grob genug für Schmutz


ja...der Boden (Medienauflage) sollte in ca. 10-15 cm Höhe installiert werden.
Zwischen IBC-Boden und Medienauflage soll sich der Schmodder sammeln und die Medienauflage verhindert das sich Biomedien nicht 
im Dreck sulen und beim Ablassen nicht mit rausgespült werden.
Die Rasterung der Medienauflage sollte deinen Biomedien entsprechen. Also wenn du 12mm __ Hel-X verwendest darf das Raster halt nicht größer sein.


> 2. Wände aus KG-Rohren einbauen


jo....du mußt bei den KG-Rohren die Muffe weg sägen und die einzelnen auf einer geraden Fläche aneinander legen und verkleben.(Tangit)
Wenn das ganze noch gut verstrebt wird, sollte die Wand halten.
Das Problem wirst du mit den abgerundeten Ecken des IBCs bekommen, aber das bekommst du schon dicht.


> 3. in die erste Kammer mit einem DN 100 oben rein, aber innen nach unten führen


würde ich so nicht mehr bauen....besser gleich unten rein und die Rohre außen verlegen.


> 4. in die Trennwandrohre von Kammer 1 aus gesehen oben Löcher bohren/schneide


 aber auch nicht größer böhren als das Hel-X groß ist(je mehr Löcher desto besser)
Die Rohre oben kannst du einfach offen lassen, sie können noch als Überlauf dienen wenn du zu wenig Löcher gebohrt hast... (Notfall)


> 5. in die gleichen Rohre von Kammer 2 aus gesehen unten Löcher bohren/schneiden


ja...Dan kannst du großzügig  was raus nehmen.
Da durch jedes dieser Rohre Wasser fließt, verteilen sich die Strömungslinien besser als wenn das Wasser einfach von Punkt A zu B fließt.
Damit erreichst du eine optimalere Durchströmung des Hel-X....


> 6. die Trennwand aus KG-Rohren zwischen Kammer 2 und 3 genauso bearbeiten


 genau...das Wasser immer von unten nach oben


> 7. Ablauf zum Teich in Kammer 3 oben



Und oben in den Ausgang steckst du ein durchlöchertes von hinten geschlossenes Rohr, damit dir das Hel-X nicht abhaut.


> welche Kammern werden denn dann an den unteren Schmutzablauf angeschlossen?


Allen drei.....bei einer kannst du den original Hahn des IBCs nutzen und bei den anderen beiden klebst du ein Flansch
http://bilder.afterbuy.de/images/46833/Flansch.jpg in den Boden und das machst du mit innotec adheseal.
Dann verlegst du von jeder Kammer ein Rohr zu der Seite wo du ran kommst und bastelst ein Zugschieber http://www.valenta-aquaristik.de/v_shop/bilder/produkte/andere/zugschieb1.jpg am Ende ein.


> sonst würde der Dreck doch immer weiter transportiert.


Es wird sich in jeder Kammer "Dreck" absetzen 
abgestorbene Bakterien und Abfallprodukte Mus:smoki


> Welche Filtermedien sollen denn dann in die Kammern 1 - 2 - 3 ?


Da es in diesem Filter nur um Biologie geht, kannst du in jede Kammer Hel-X machen.
Vor diese Biokammer wolltest du ja ein Siebfilter setzen, der dir den Schmutz rausholt..
Hier noch Links zu Eigenbauten Siebfilter.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22599/?q=siebfilter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20794/?q=eigenbau+siebfilter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18281/?q=siebfilter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6385

Ich muß aber nochmal erwähnen das ich selbst diese Filtertrennwand noch nie gebaut hab, aber ich würde es so versuchen wenn ich nochmal bauen würde.
Ich denke Das diese Lösung eine gute und preisgünstige ist.

Vielleicht hat jemand noch nachteilige Meinungen oder Verbesserungsvorschläge ?


----------



## Silberorfe (16. März 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung im IBC-Container?*

Hallo Robert,
erstmal vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort.
Da ich mich noch nie mit Filterbau beschäftigt habe, brauch ich einfach etwas mehr Informationen. Handwerklich sehe ich da kein Problem, ich bin im Metallbau tätig und verfüge dort über diverse Materialien (Edelstahlbleche etc.).
Zwei Fragen habe ich aber (im Moment) noch:
- werden diese drei Kammern "einfach" mit __ Hel-X gefüllt, muß das in Bewegung gehalten werden, oder reicht die Strömung des Wassers?
- Auf den Filter-Selbstbau-Fotos scheint ja Edelstahlgewebe verwendet zu sein und kein Spaltsieb, da habe ich ja schon die unterschiedlichsten Kommentare zu gelesen.
Noch ´ne Frage. Was kostet eigentlich das Hel-X so übern Daumen, da kommt ja ganz schön was zusammen

Gruß vom Niederrhein

Helmut


----------



## scholzi (16. März 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung im IBC-Container?*




> werden diese drei Kammern "einfach" mit __ Hel-X gefüllt, muß das in Bewegung gehalten werden, oder reicht die Strömung des Wassers?


Es würde schon ruhend reichen....es muß nicht unbedingt bewegt werden
Eigentlich würde es für deine Teichgröße reichen, wenn du nur in eine Kammer Hel-X machst das Zeug hat eine sehr große Oberfläche.
Hier gibts das http://hel-x.eu/osco/product_info.php?products_id=49&osCsid=7a8ead369a01d81196f934b88e1fbf5a
Du kannst auch hier im Forum unter Flohmarkt/Suche fragen ob jemand was privat verkauft da kommst du etwas billiger.
Du kannst ja mal die Forumsuche mit Hel-X füttern.


> Auf den Filter-Selbstbau-Fotos scheint ja Edelstahlgewebe verwendet zu sein und kein Spaltsieb, da habe ich ja schon die unterschiedlichsten Kommentare zu gelesen.


Das ist richtig......ein Spaltsieb ist auf jedenfall besser als ein Siebgewebe aber es kostet auch mehr. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6275/?q=gaze


> da kommt ja ganz schön was zusammen


genau....deswegen hab ich auch mit diesen Christbaumnetzen angefangen oder manche nehmen auch Raschelsäcke. (Gemüsenetze und co)
Ist nicht so ergiebig und darum braucht man viel mehr davon aber dafür sind sie kostenlos!


> Da ich mich noch nie mit Filterbau beschäftigt habe, brauch ich einfach etwas mehr Informationen.


Hab mich auch erst vorletztes Jahr mit dem Teichvirus infiziert lol


----------



## Silberorfe (17. März 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung im IBC-Container?*

Hallo Robert, 
nochmals Danke für die ausführlichen Antworten.
Du hast mir da schon sehr weitergeholfen. Ich werde mich jetzt mal mit Materialbeschaffung und Detailplanung befassen, melde mich, sobald es losgeht.

Grüsse

Helmut


----------



## scholzi (17. März 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung im IBC-Container?*


und und vergiss nicht Fotos zu machen


----------



## Silberorfe (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung im IBC-Container?*

So, da bin ich wieder.
Leider habe ich heute eine Enttäuschung hinter mit und weiss noch nicht so genau, wie ich mein Problem lösen kann. Eigentlich war meine Planung dahingehend, dass ich in einer Regentonne oben ein Siebfilter installiere, darunter noch eine Filtermatte einbaue, ca. 15 cm von unten eine Medienauflage habe und das Wasser dann von unten nach oben über ein Steigrohr DN 50 in den Biofilter laufen lasse. so hätte ich den ganzen groben Dreck schon vorher raus. Da ich momentan leider wenig Zeit habe, kann ich immer nur in kleinen Schritten weitermachen. So habe ich heute mal den Bitron auf das Fass montiert und das Wasser laufen lassen. Leider läuft das Wasser selbst bei gedrosseltem Bitron-Durchlauf schneller ins Fass als wieder raus, sprich, das Fass läuft irgendwann über.
Mit Fotos komme ich morgen. vielleicht hat ja schon jemand eine Idee?!?

Helmut


----------



## Silberorfe (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung im IBC-Container?*

erstmal ohne Filtermedien, nur probeweise mal Wasser laufen lassen


----------



## dersil (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung im IBC-Container?*

Hallo Helmut

ich finde das Steigrohr müsste vom Querschnitt größer dimensioniert sein
oder noch ein zweites einbauen.

Alles in allen aber saubere Arbeit


----------



## Olli.P (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung im IBC-Container?*

Hi,

das iss ja wohl irgendwie klar gewesen das das in die Hose geht! 

Du pumpst das Wasser durch min. ich denk mal 32mm Schlauch bis max. 50mm Querschnitt in die Tonne mit Druck. Da kann das Wasser nicht genauso schnell in dem 50er Rohr ansteigen. 

Besorge dir einen gekrümmten Folienflansch in DN 110 und mach die Verrohrung in dem Durchmesser zum Biotec, dann kann die Tonne normalerweise nich mehr überlaufen. 

Und:

Du hast ja wohl nicht vor, den Dreck daraus über den kleinen gelben Nippel da auf Bild 3 abzulassen oder..


----------



## scholzi (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung im IBC-Container?*

 Helmut, Silvio und Olaf


			
				Helmut schrieb:
			
		

> Leider läuft das Wasser selbst bei gedrosseltem Bitron-Durchlauf schneller ins Fass als wieder raus, sprich, das Fass läuft irgendwann über


das Problem kann auch an einer großen Luftblase liegen, die sich oben beim Überlauf befindet und nicht raus kann und somit weniger Wasser durch kann.
(wo soll die Luft auch hin? Runter ins Rohr geht nicht und raus geht auch nicht, da das Rohr ja auch nach unten geneigt ist)
Zieh einfach mal bei voller Tonne das Steigrohr ab und guck ob dir da ne große Luftblase entgegen springt
Warum hast du nicht gleich 'DN110 genommen kostet doch auch nicht viel mehr  vielleicht kannst du das noch ändern


----------



## Silberorfe (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung im IBC-Container?*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Hi,
> Du hast ja wohl nicht vor, den Dreck daraus über den kleinen gelben Nippel da auf Bild 3 abzulassen oder..



@ Hallo Olli, nein, keine Sorge, da kommt schon noch ein vernünftiger Ablauf dran. Das war das Originalteil, das Ding ist so klein, da läuft kaum klares Wasser durch.



scholzi schrieb:


> Helmut, Silvio und Olaf
> Warum hast du nicht gleich 'DN110 genommen kostet doch auch nicht viel mehr  vielleicht kannst du das noch ändern



@ Hallo Robert, ich war heute kurz vor Ladenschluss noch beim Baumarkt und hab mir DN 110 geholt, ist auch schon eingebaut und verklebt. Das lass ich jetzt mal bis morgen trocknen und dann schaun mer mal.
Warum nicht direkt? Gute Frage, eigentlich aus Bequemlichkeit, DN 50 hatte ich noch alles mögliche hier rumliegen. Aber Olli hat schon recht, gepumpt und frei abfliessen ist schon ein Unterschied


----------



## scholzi (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung im IBC-Container?*

Hi.....Helmut
wie weit bist du?
steht der Filter? und gibts Bilder?


----------



## Silberorfe (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung im IBC-Container?*

Hallo Robert,
mein Filterprojekt musste kurzzeitig in den Hintergrund rücken.
Nach Ostern habe ich:
- das Wasser komplett abgepumpt
- die restlichen Fische mit ca. 500 l Teichwasser ins Kinderplanschbecken umgesiedelt, natürlich mit Filter
- im kompletten Innenbereich den Bodengrund entfernt
- dabei eine Seerose "ausgebaut", die drei Ausläufer von je ca. 1 Meter gebildet und sich dabei innigst mit dem Kies verwurzelt hatte
- die äusseren Pflanzbereiche gereinigt und von reichlich altem Wurzelwerk befreit
- neues Wasser eingefüllt (Samstag nach Ostern)
Heute, eine Woche später, habe ich in einer mehrstündigen Aktion meine kleine Fischgruppe aklimatisiert und wieder in den Teich eingesetzt. Die fühlen sich offensichtlich sehr wohl, haben erstmal alles erkundet und nehmen auch wieder Futter an. Ich hoffe, dass sie das alle gut überstehen. Es sind zwar keinen wertvollen (im Sinne von teuer) Fische, aber mir tut einfach jedes Tier leid, was durch fehlerhafte Behandlung sterben muss. 
Ich werde morgen mal ein paar Fotos dieser Aktion einstellen, dann geht´s mit dem Filter weiter

Gruß vom Niederrhein

Helmut


----------



## scholzi (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung im IBC-Container?*

Hi Helmut...........


> Ich werde morgen mal ein paar Fotos dieser Aktion einstellen


Jo.......du weißt doch das ich neugierig bin ....


----------



## Silberorfe (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung im IBC-Container?*

Ich bekomme z. Zt. nichts auf die Reihe, mein Filterbau stockt, meine Fotos hab ich auch noch nicht reingestellt........................

aber in diesem Zusammenhang noch eine Frage:
Kennt jemand diesen Skimmer? http://www.lunapet.net/bilder/as_skimmer_230.jpg
Empfehlenswert oder nicht?

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir hier mit Erfahrung helfen

Helmut


----------



## dersil (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung im IBC-Container?*

Hallo Helmut

ich hab keinerlei Erfahrung - aber `ne Meinung 

optisch sieht das sehr gut aus
ich suche auch noch so was

meine erste Frage wäre die Verstellmöglichkeit mit der Kette - Stichwort Gliedergröße (geschätzte 1 cm - das wäre dann  perfekt )

ich habe nur folgendes gefunden
 "Einstellbar bis zu einer  max. Wassertiefe von 55-180 cm" aus einem Angebot in der Bucht

preislich ist das von dir hier eingestellte Foto von LUNAPET auch in der Bucht  günstiger !

Was ich aber noch viel spannender finde, ist die Frage, was soll an Gewicht in diesen
klein erscheinenden Bodenhalter rein damit er wirklich unten bleibt.


----------



## Silberorfe (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung im IBC-Container?*

Was mir beim genauen Hinsehen auch noch durch den Kopf gegangen ist:
Wenn da unten der Schlauch (bis 5/4") dranhängt, frage ich mich, wie der Skimmer darauf reagiert. Besteht da nicht die Gefahr, dass das Ding einfach "absäuft"?
Hat denn niemand den Skimmer mal in Funktion gesehen?

Helmut


----------



## Digicat (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung im IBC-Container?*

Servus Helmut

Leider, habe diesen Skimmer noch nicht in Action gesehen ...

Aber er dürfte ähnlich wie dieser funktionieren ...

Im beweglichen Skimmerteil ist ein Styroporring angebracht der dem Skimmer gerade soviel Auftrieb verleiht, das er dem 

Wasserstand im Teich folgen kann
und durch die Sogwirkung der Pumpe optimal skimmt

Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich meinen, daß dieser verlinkte Skimmer genauso funktioniert wie mein verlinkter, nur das deiner variabel im Teich positioniert werden kann.


----------



## scholzi (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung im IBC-Container?*

Hi Leute
@Helmut2.....
wie weit bist du 

....tanzt du noch oder filterst du schon....?


----------



## shooter (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung im IBC-Container?*

Ich stand vor einigen Wochen vor einem ähnlichne Problem und habe mich für einen Patronenfilter OHNE Innenverrohrung (Lothar Gehlhaar) entschieden und es bis heute nicht bereuht...ich habe 12,5m Patronenlänge verbaut (bei ca 18000l Teich mit einer 12000er Pumpe) und in Verbindung mit einer UVC 18w glasklares, gesundes Wasser (PH 7,1, Nitrat 0,0025mg, Nitrit nicht nachweisbar) Wenn Du dazu noch eine Mechanische Vorabscheidung (Spaltsiebe...) vorschaltest (oben drauf stellst) dann sollte das passen. 

Das schöne ist, dass das System leicht erweitert werden kann...soll ja Leute geben die 50m Patronenlänge in einem IBC untergebracht haben. Die Kosten sind dafür auch mehr als im Rahmen, bischen handwerklich geschickt sollte man aber sein.

Viele mögen jetzt schreien das der Patronenfilter überholt ist, mag sein, aber er funktioniert erwiesener maßen, ist leicht zu bauen, günstig und hat sich bewährt! Wenn man den Platz hat würde ich immer wieder dazu greifen.

Das Ganze kann man gepumpt oder auf Schwerkraft bauen...

Andere Möglichkeit, noch günstiger, wäre ein Hänge-Patronenfilter im IBC...

Gruß,

Flo


----------

